# HELLO! :-) Happy to be here



## DUBBED (Jun 1, 2012)

LOTS of friendly people (it seems) and GREAT info here!

Thank you for having me.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 1, 2012)

DUBBED, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## charley (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## brazey (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## Antagonist (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey


----------



## DUBBED (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you all  

WHOA 
*Miss Springsteen 

You are VERY pritty! 
*


----------



## CEM Store (Jun 7, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Curt James (Jun 7, 2012)

Welcome aboard, D!


----------



## DUBBED (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jun 19, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 20, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  We are happy to have you.  Glad you joined our community


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------

